# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  Corrie Spoilers 02 - 06 August 2010

## Perdita

The information contained herein is strictly embargoed from all press and non commercial publication until 00.01 Tuesday 27th July 2010

***

EP: 7393 Monday 2 August 19.30 - 20.00

John has a new secret to bury.
Will Maria and Natashaâs catfight explode in the saloon?
Sophie is trying to find a way to go away with Sian.

PROD CREDITS
WRITER: Peter Whalley
PRODUCER: Phil Collinson
DIRECTOR: Duncan Foster

***

EP: 7394 Monday 2 August 20.30 â 21:00

Will guilty John be caught out by the girls at Underworld?
Mad Mary doesnât take the hint from wary Hayley.
Can Sophie and Sian get away with their little white lie?

PROD CREDITS
WRITER: Peter Whalley
PRODUCER: Phil Collinson
DIRECTOR: Duncan Foster

***

EP: 7395 Thursday 5 August 20.30 â 21:00

Fiz fears the worse when John refuses to give any answers.
Lloydâs new belle Cheryl is surprised to find her abusive husband stalking her on the street.
Audrey and Lewis return with big plans for their future.

PROD CREDITS
WRITER: Martin Allen
PRODUCER: Phil Collinson
DIRECTOR: Duncan Foster

***

EP: 7396 Friday 6 August 19.30 â 20:00

Fiz wants honest answers but is John going to give any?
Has Lloyd screwed things up between him and Cheryl?
Is Gail finally accepting that Audrey and Lewis are meant for each other?

PROD CREDITS
WRITER: Julie Jones
PRODUCER: Phil Collinson
DIRECTOR: Duncan Foster

***

EP: 7397 Friday 6 August 20.30 â 21:00

Can Fiz and Johnâs marriage survive his latest lies?
Cheryl sees a side to Lloyd that she doesnât like.
Why is Lothario Lewis making time for Dishy Deirdre?

PROD CREDITS
WRITER: Joe Turner
PRODUCER: Phil Collinson
DIRECTOR: Duncan Foster

----------

crystalsea (21-07-2010), Dazzle (21-07-2010), LalaGaga (20-07-2010), lizann (23-07-2010), tammyy2j (21-07-2010)

----------


## Red08

So John buries Colin at Underworld and expects no one will ever find him??  
I wonder what Lewis is up to??  Clealy he isn't interested in Audrey so he's gone for the wonderful Deirdre - I don't think Ken is going to like this!!  He's going to wish he'd sailed off on that barge after all !!

----------


## tammyy2j

> Will Maria and Natasha’s catfight explode in the saloon?


Over Nick perhaps as Maria is another ex of his

----------


## Lainie

john stape story lines are getting out of order and more bizarre by the minute

----------


## heardki

The John Stape story is now getting boring, as for that other teacher (Caroline I think she is called), she as got to be the worse actress I have every seen.  They need to kill this storyline off, otherwise people will be turning off....

----------


## Perdita

I think you mean Charlotte. It is rather a ridiculous storyline  :Sad:

----------


## lizann

John Stape the character and storyline was always boring

----------


## alan45

Meanwhile, there's romance in the air on Coronation Street next month as Lloyd and Cheryl's relationship continues to develop.

With Cheryl's abusive husband Chris putting down roots in the Street by accepting a job at Underworld, the former lapdancer grows increasingly worried by his presence and seeks comfort in Lloyd's arms.

Are the difficult circumstances bringing Lloyd and Cheryl closer together?

----------

Dazzle (25-07-2010)

----------


## Perdita

John fears Colin's body will be found
Airs on Monday, August 2 2010 19:30 BST on ITV1

It's the early hours and John sneaks out of the house. Meeting Charlotte, they head to Underworld but find it locked. Sensing Charlotte's losing it, John sends her home while he tries to come up with a plan. 

Later, John's panic-stricken as he sees the workmen piling into the factory, and when a cement lorry arrives, he asks Owen what's going on. As Owen reveals they're fixing the floor today the horror dawns on John - they're about to find Colin's body.

Meanwhile, Cheryl's determined to get back on her feet and starts by looking for work. When Sunita offers her a trial in the kebab shop she accepts and as Lloyd offers to pick Russ up it looks like they're sliding into being a couple. 

However, Cheryl's later horrified when Owen hires Chris for the Underworld job. Can she ever get away from her ex?

Elsewhere, Molly and Tyrone make plans to move away from the street; Sally's livid to hear Kevin has offered Ty over the odds for the garage and demands to know why; and Sean is over the moon when Violet agrees to him visiting Dylan soon.


The pressure on John increases
Airs on Monday, August 2 2010 20:30 BST on ITV1

Carla demands some answers from John when she finds him in Underworld - as does Fiz, who is convinced there's something going on after seeing Charlotte's car on the street. Under pressure, John's got a lot of explaining to do - will he crumble? 

To make matters worse, Charlotte struggles with her guilt and tells John she wants to give Colin a proper burial. As Charlotte wavers, John urges her to keep quiet insisting they can get away with this. Can he pacify all three women?

Meanwhile, Cheryl's taken aback to find Chris drinking in the Rovers and asks Lloyd if they can get a takeout instead. But when Lloyd nips out, Chris follows her back to the flat. Is Cheryl in danger?

Over at the Websters' house, Kevin lies to Sally about why he paid Tyrone over the odds for the garage, while Sophie and Sian tell Sally they're going to stay at Sian's mum's in Southport when really they're heading to the music festival.

Elsewhere, Hayley can't find the words to tell Mary to butt out of her wedding plans.

John and Charlotte burn Colin's things
Airs on Thursday, August 5 2010 20:30 BST on ITV1

A desperate John checks into the B&B where Colin was staying. Calling Charlotte, he outlines his plan, vowing to remove all of Colin's things and make it look like he's done a bunk. 

Later, Charlotte's teary as they burn all remnants of Colin's life in some woods. John hopes they can now get back to some sense of normality, but Charlotte's feeling anything but normal and tells John she can't be alone tonight. As Fiz waits for him at home, what will John do?

Meanwhile, aware Cheryl's upset by Chris's presence on the street, Lloyd urges Owen to sack the wife beater. However, Owen stands by Chris and when Lloyd tells Cheryl what happened he's forced to apologise for interfering. How will Cheryl react?

Elsewhere, Gail is deeply concerned when Audrey and Lewis return from Greece and announce plans to move out there within a week; Sophie and Sian head to the music festival; and Ches buys a van as he hopes to expand his business.

Fiz demands the truth from Charlotte
Airs on Friday, August 6 2010 19:30 BST on ITV1

As a bedraggled John arrives home in the middle of the night, Fiz is up waiting for him. He lies again, claiming he went for a drive to clear his head, the identity fraud having finally become too much. 

However, Fiz doesn't believe his story and, finding Charlotte's address, she heads off wanting answers. When Fiz accuses her of spending the night with John, will Charlotte reveal what has really been going on?

Meanwhile, Lloyd's on cloud nine as he and Cheryl have spent the night together, but Russ is unnerved and runs off. Terrified, Cheryl calls the police but to her relief, Chris later turns up with Russ in tow. Lloyd's relief soon turns to anger when Chris makes jibes about their parenting skills. Will the two men come to blows?

Elsewhere, Gail softens over Audrey's plans when she promises to consider installing David as manager at the salon until it's sold; Dev takes advantage of Claire's good nature; and Owen continues to make his mark on the street, much to Bill's chagrin.


Fiz flies into a rage at Charlotte's
Airs on Friday, August 6 2010 20:30 BST on ITV1

As John tries to phone Charlotte, Fiz rages, smashing Charlotte's possessions as she continues to demand the truth. 

Fiz is convinced that Charlotte and John are having an affair, but when Charlotte insists that the secrecy is all to do with Colin, who's gone, it looks like she's about to reveal all. As John waits at home sweating, will Fiz discover the horrible truth?

Meanwhile, Cheryl's upset by Russ's confusion and while she's angry with Lloyd for hitting Chris, she makes it clear to Chris they're finished. Hugging Cheryl, Lloyd presumes she's giving their relationship the green light, but is Cheryl ready to move on?

Elsewhere, Lewis comes up with a plan to charm Deirdre and scam the bookies; Owen offers Jason work now Bill has nothing for him; and relations are strained between Dev and child minder Claire.

----------

Dazzle (27-07-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

> Elsewhere, Gail is deeply concerned when Audrey and Lewis return from Greece and announce plans to move out there within a week.


That's a bit quick  :EEK!: 

I hope Cheryl won't become a long-term cast member.

----------


## LalaGaga

> As John tries to phone Charlotte, Fiz rages, smashing Charlotte's possessions as she continues to demand the truth.


 Can't wait to see this scene!

----------

